# Apache error 103



## vamos (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, I have a problem with my Apache webserver, I've made some configuration to block DoS requests, but someone has found how to panic my Apache, when I run [cmd=]netstat -nb | grep SYN[/cmd]
I find 1-2 IPs every minute who send little requests 

```
web# netstat -nb | grep SYN
tcp4       0      0 *.*.*.*.443      82.227.190.9.49809     SYN_RCVD
tcp4       0      0 *.*.*.*.80       83.195.93.238.63327    SYN_RCVD
```

The Apache server crashes and: 

```
Erreur 103 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_ABORTED) : Erreur inconnue
```
I need to block the IP and restart Apache, but they come back every time with another IP.

Does someone know how to make stable Apache or have another idea?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD and what version of Apache?


----------



## vamos (Mar 20, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What version of FreeBSD and what version of Apache?



Version: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE
Apache 2.2 (Using mpm, ssl, vhost)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2013)

FreeBSD 8.2 is end-of-life, update to at least 8.3. And what version of Apache 2.2.x? 

It's possible the crashes are caused by bugs in Apache. Knowing what the exact version is would help searching for those bugs.


----------



## vamos (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, it's not an apache problem, the problem is only when there is these strange attack

Server version: Apache/2.2.23 (FreeBSD)
Server built:   Feb 10 2013 02:54:09

I will change of FreeBSD soon but I want to resolve it before


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2013)

There are some reports  on the net about Apache 2.x issuing errors 103, for example an issue which is related to mod_cache/mod_mem_cache:

https://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=50024

I cannot tell whether this one is related. Anyway, disabling some non-standard plugins would get you a jump-start to trouble shooting.

If you could identify certain repetitive characteristics of the packets bugging your server, then perhaps you could block them using a firewall.


----------



## vamos (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, a friend have tell me to put nginx or lighttpd as proxy server with apache, but that will be a solution ? if yes how  ? thanks.


----------

